# Dail indicators help



## leptus (25 Apr 2014)

Hi all metal workers I need a bit of help and advice , I have a dial indicator which I bought from axi few years ago , I recently bought a set of tips for it not realising they have different thread for the tips to screw on the dial indicator does any one know where I can get an adaptor for it so I can use the the tips? Any help will greatly appreciated. =D>


----------



## PhillyDee (26 Apr 2014)

Truthfully, I am not sure you can. A good bet would be maybe Cromwell tools, or J&L industrial supply.


----------



## Spindle (26 Apr 2014)

Hi

You will have to make any adaptor yourself, if you don't have the means to do this could you return the tips for a refund?

To be honest the times when you'll need alternate tips are pretty infrequent anyhow.

Regards Mick


----------



## seaco (26 Apr 2014)

Making an external and internal thread on something so small would be a right pain in my opinion but a good test on your skill, I think I'd return them also, I made a longer tip about 50mm with a thread and so far that's all I've ever needed...


----------



## leptus (29 Apr 2014)

Thanks all for help I found one supplier in the USA but the postage cost is astronomical 90dollars I said on your bike I hope they understood that any way i managed to adapt a plastic lighter gas refills adaptors and worked brilliantly. Thank all.


----------



## seaco (29 Apr 2014)

seaco":2douuwtu said:


> Making an external and internal thread on something so small would be a right pain in my opinion but a good test on your skill, I think I'd return them also, I made a longer tip about 50mm with a thread and so far that's all I've ever needed...



That will be fine as long as there's no give in the plastic to give an erroneous readings, if not it's a good solution...


----------



## leptus (29 Apr 2014)

Hi Lee as the piece is less than a 1/4 inch long there was no give and the plastic is quite hard almost no flex in it , I tried it with and without and the reading was identical.


----------



## seaco (29 Apr 2014)

Spot on then!


----------

